# Tetanus Shot Needed !



## Bearcarver (Nov 14, 2010)

The old man in his mid-eighties struggles to get up from the couch 
        then starts putting on his coat. His wife, seeing the unexpected 
        behavior, asks, Where are you going?" 
        
        He replies, "I'm going to the doctor." 
        She says, "Why, are you sick?" 
        He says, "Nope, I'm going to get me some of that Viagra stuff." 
        
        Immediately the wife starts working and positioning herself to get 
        out of her rocker and begins to put on her coat. 
        
        He says, "Where the hell are you going"? 
        She answers, "I'm going to the doctor, too." 
        He says, "Why, what do you need?" 
        
        She says, "If you're going to start using that rusty old thing, I'm 
        getting a tetanus shot!"


----------



## rdknb (Nov 14, 2010)

LOL Too funny


----------



## tom37 (Nov 14, 2010)

Good one Bear!!


----------



## beer-b-q (Nov 14, 2010)

Love it...


----------



## meateater (Nov 14, 2010)




----------



## ak1 (Nov 15, 2010)

I don't care who you are, that's funny!


----------



## northern greenhorn (Nov 15, 2010)

Like it


----------

